# Mua nệm trả góp 0% tại Tây Ninh



## nguyenlamtgn (30/8/19)

_Mua nệm trả góp 0% tại Tây Ninh hãy đến ngay địa chỉ: 566 Đường 30/4, P.3, Tp. Tây Ninh. Hotline: 0902 456 325. Chương trình mua nệm trả góp được áp dụng cho tất cả các sản phẩm nệm như: nệm cao su Vạn Thành, nệm cao su Liên Á, nệm cao su Kim cương, nệm lò xo Dunllopillo, nệm bông ép Edena,… và nhiều sản phẩm nệm khác nữa._

Khi quý khách đến Thegioinem.com sẽ được nhân viên tư vấn đầy đủ chương trình khuyến mãi giảm giá và quà tặng, thông tin thủ tục trả góp và nhiều ưu đãi khác nữa. Các chương trình trả góp được áp dụng tại Thegioinem.com như:

  1.Chương trình trả góp 0% lãi suất với thẻ tín dụng SACOMBANK, MARITIME BANK, HSBC, SCB, EXIMBANK (trên thẻ có các ký hiệu: VISA, MASTERCARD, JCB)
 2. Chương trình trả góp bằng tiền mặt với công ty tài chính ACS
 3. Chương trình trả góp bằng tiền mặt qua hệ thống HDSAIGON
_  _ Mọi thắc mắc về chương trình trả góp xin liên hệ hotline: 0909 060 325 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Mua nệm trả góp 0% tại Tây Ninh | Thegioinem.com_​
*Các sản phẩm nệm bán chạy tại hệ thống Thegioinem.com:*

*1. Nệm Cao Su Liên Á La Dome Blue*
Nguyên liệu từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, mang đến sự nâng đỡ tối ưu và độ bền vượt trội với thiết ế mới nhất . Áo nệm được xử lý với công nghệ CooAdapt, giúp cho giấc ngủ mỗi đêm của bạn thêm thoải mái và thoáng mát hơn.

Đặc biệt, việc giặt nệm trở nên dễ dàng hơn với phần áo nệm có thể tháo rời, rất thuận tiện và tiết kiệm thời gian.





_Nệm Cao Su Liên Á La Dome Blue_​
*2. Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold*
Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold  100% cao su thiên nhiên không lẫn tạp chất, bề mặt nệm được thiết kế 5000 lỗ thoáng nhỏ mặt trên và hơn 500 lỗ thoáng lớn ở mặt dưới cho phép không khí lưu thông tối đa, luôn tạo sự thoáng mát, không gây hầm nóng.





_Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold_​
*3. Nệm Cao Su Kim Cương Masa Feeling Good*
Sản phẩm nâng đỡ từng đường cong cơ thể, hỗ trợ cột sống tạo cảm giác thư thái tuyệt vời cho giấc ngủ, nệm có độ đàn hồi tối ưu  - độ bền và tuổi thọ cao. Sản phẩm được làm từ các chất liệu vải sạch khuẩn, thân thiện với môi trường

Bề mặt nệm được thiết kế với hàng nghìn núm tròn có tác dụng massage trên bề mặt và hơn 500 lỗ thoáng lớn ở mặt dưới cho phép không khí lưu thông tối đa





_Nệm Cao Su Kim Cương Masa Feeling Good_
​*4. Nệm lò xo Liên á Bello*
Nệm là sự lựa chon cho những tín đồ của nệm cứng bởi khả năng chịu lực và tăng cường lực nâng đỡ nhờ hệ thống lò xo Bonnell. Nệm Bello với lớp vỏ ngoài được bao bọc bằng vải gấm Damask, phần khung bello có độ bền tối ưu và ổn định trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.





_Nệm lò xo Liên á Bello_​
*5. Nệm lò xo Liên Á Cassaro*
Nệm lò xo Liên Á Cassaro được cấu tạo từ hệ thống lò xo có chức năng đồng bộ hóa độ cứng trên mặt nệm tạo nên sự nâng đỡ cân bằng trên các vùng tiếp xúc giữa nệm và cơ thể

Nâng đỡ cơ thể một cách nhẹ nhàng và giúp người nằm dễ dàng xoay trở nhờ sự kết hợp của lớp Mousse PU có độ đàn hồi tốt và thảm hấp thụ chuyển động làm giảm độ xóc.





_Nệm lò xo Liên Á Cassaro_​
*6. Nệm bông ép Kim Cương Acness*
Với công nghệ Nano kháng khuẩn, nguyên liệu bông polyester được dàn thành từng lớp mỏng và xếp chồng lên nhau, sau đó được đưa vào máy ép, ép dưới nền nhiệt cao tạo thành khối, tăng cường độ nén và duy trì độ đàn hồi cho sản phẩm.

Với cấu tạo là sợi bông và hình dáng 3 mảnh, sản phẩm rất dễ để vệ sinh, di chuyển, xếp gọn, hài hòa với nhiều không gian sống khác nhau.





_Nệm bông ép Kim Cương Acness_​
*7. Nệm bông ép Edena chần gòn*
Nệm có độ phẳng cao, nâng đỡ cơ thể, giúp sự tuần hoàn máu tốt, bảo đảm giấc ngủ ngon. Nệm bông ép có khả năng nâng đỡ cột sống, giảm đau lưng, mệt mỏi, mang đến cho bạn cảm giác thoải mái, giấc ngủ say nồng giữa những ngày hè nóng bức.

Vỏ nệm sử dụng chất liệu vải gấm chần gòn nên bền và có hình thức đẹp, thân thiện với người sử dụng. Phần vỏ nệm được thiết kế thành 3 phần có khóa kéo để lồng 3 tấm ruột nệm vào một cách dễ dàng.





_Nệm bông ép Edena chần gòn_​
Thegioinem.com với sứ mệnh mang đến giấc ngủ ngon cho mọi người, mọi nhà bằng việc cung cấp các sản phẩm chăn drap gối nệm, nội thất và giải pháp phòng ngủ phù hợp cho từng đối tượng khách hàng với dịch vụ xuất sắc và giá cả phù hợp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Chúng tôi chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm Chăn- Ga Gối- Nệm cao cấp của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng như: Kymdan, Liên Á, Đồng Phú, TATANA, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Dunlopillo, Edena, Everon, Cuscino, Ưu Việt,...
Hotline hỗ trợ trả góp: 0909 060 325 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:*
Website: thegioinem.com   
Hotline: 0902 456 325
Showroom: Hệ Thống chi nhánh Thegioinem.com     
Fanpage: Thế Giới Nệm - Thegioinem.com


----------

